# 2003 M3: Run flats? Yes or no.



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Have seen conflicting information on whether the 2K3 M3 is shipping with run flat tires or not. Roundel suggested that they are, but there is nothing in Jon's M update about it, nor anything on the spec panel at bmwusa. 

Just curious.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

NO!! Thank God!!!

beewang:bigpimp:


----------

